# Duck Creek



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Did a little fishing Friday May 26th at Duck Creek in Washington County and Caught 5 different fish. I caught a 12 inch Small Mouth on a crawfish colored rattle trap first. I then caught small rock bass on a nightcrawler, next a whitebass on nightcrawler, followed by a Red Horse sucker on worm, and right before leving a small sauger on a green jig!

Was going to go back today and try again but the rains turnned the creek into a muddy ragging torrent over night 

Good Fishing All!!


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Did a little more fishing in the Duck Creek and caught a few small mouth a big ole' Rock bass and small blue gills and man there were snakes everywhere! A guy fishing the next low water bridge down from where I was had a nice 3lb Walleye he had caught and said the snakes were all over that spot as well!


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I visited the Duck again last night the water was still up a bit and stained but not near as muddy as a couple days before. I fished one of the low water bridges; they are both still covered by the creek. I caught a few sauger and white bass. Saw a Northern Water snake catch a small blue gill and eat it (that was cool). When I got to the spot a guy was already there fishing and I came down and asked him if anything was biting. He said he had a large mouth bass he had kept. He proceeded to open a tool/tackle box and there was a 12inch skip jack  I told him that was not a LMB and he said a guy there earlier had told him it was? Why would someone lie about that or give false information? I told him from what I knew they were not good to eat but made good catfish bait and he said he would keep it for that. Very odd.....


----------

